# Crank Case Vent Lines



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

Would I need to put a filter on my crank case line to run it thru my snorkel or just run a line with no filter? Or would it just be easier to just leave it alone? If I do need a filter, where could I get one?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Filters can be bought at most parts houses... i.e. AutoZone, Oreilly, Napa, ETC.
I guess I'm thinkin the wrong thing though.... run your crankcase vent "THROUGH" your snorkel? :thinking: Do you mean run it up to the top of your snork or actually run it into the snork?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

On my brute, I just ran mine up to the pod.(where the handle bar covers at) I didn't put a filter on it cause I never go rack deep. I've seen small filters at Napa, though.

Are you trying yo put it inside the snorkel?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ filter is for dust as well not just water.... you dont really want dust sucking up into your crank do you?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^True point... More wrenching on the brute now. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can always find something for people to add :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I drilled and tapped my airbox and ran it into the airbox. Put it toward the top of the box, so if you do get some water into the box it doesn't fall straight into the crankcase.


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I was going to run it inside the snorkel to the top bc i would go from inside the box.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ filter is for dust as well not just water.... you dont really want dust sucking up into your crank do you?


Yeah when the engines hot and the water is cool the crankcase can put a vacuume on the vent lines, so I think it's a great idea!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i had to run mine up the snorks was drawing oil into the air box


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

well I haven't ran it yet. I was gonna see on here if anybody has done that and I think I am going to just leave it alone. Thanks for the info.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

I loop mine around the back of the carb twice and then into my airbox. That way if I get water in the vent the water has to defy gravity and do an upside down loopdey(spelling?) Loop


----------

